# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Что в вашей жизни является ресурсом ?

## Мирфатуллаева Яна

-Опишите место в котором бы вы хотели оказаться 
- Кем бы вы там были 
- Чем бы занимались 
- С кем бы общались и взаимодействовали 

- Какие планы на будущее строили

----------


## papaver

проективная методика?
прикольно)

ответила себе на все вопросы, и получилось, что мой ресурс - уединение(не путать с одиночеством).
а твой какой?

----------


## Kent

> проективная методика?
> прикольно)


 А я подумал, что кому-то доклад по психологии сдавать надо))

----------


## papaver

> А я подумал, что кому-то доклад по психологии сдавать надо))


 вооот.
сам видишь - иногда лучше не думать

----------


## Kent

> вооот.
> сам видишь - иногда лучше не думать


 Не, иногда лучше думать. Ведь если подумать, может оказаться так, что спрашивает не студент-психолог, а преподаватель психологии, коллега, можно сказать))) 
Того глядишь, применят теоретические наработки по гештальту и психодрамме, и все темные мыслишки рассосутся сами)

----------


## papaver

> Не, иногда лучше думать. Ведь если подумать, может оказаться так, что спрашивает не студент-психолог, а преподаватель психологии, коллега, можно сказать))) 
> Того глядишь, применят теоретические наработки по гештальту и психодрамме, и все темные мыслишки рассосутся сами)


 Это талант - изъяснятся туманно и непонятно : )

----------


## wiki

> Это талант - изъяснятся туманно и непонятно : )


 И что так могут изъясняться только психологи???? По моему обычные люди тоже так могут изъясняться.

----------


## papaver

> И что так могут изъясняться только психологи???? По моему обычные люди тоже так могут изъясняться.


 а причем тут психологи?)

это я скорее намекаю, что неплохо было бы расшифровать клубок из слов и предложений, а то нифига непонятно)

----------


## Kent

> а причем тут психологи?)
> 
> это я скорее намекаю, что неплохо было бы расшифровать клубок из слов и предложений, а то нифига непонятно)


 Кому надо, тот понял (тут я намекаю на автора темы)) )

----------


## wiki

Ну вот кроме автора по ходу эти слова не понял ни кто.

----------


## Kent

Чтобы было понятнее, автор темы (Яна Мирфатуллаева) - психолог, преподаватель психологии, изучает гештальт терапию и психодрамму. Может экспериментирует здесь, может своих ищет (писала в Контакте, что с ума сходит), может еще чего))) Яна, расскажите нам о себе)

----------


## papaver

> Чтобы было понятнее, автор темы (Яна Мирфатуллаева) - психолог, преподаватель психологии, изучает гештальт терапию и психодрамму. Может экспериментирует здесь, может своих ищет (писала в Контакте, что с ума сходит), может еще чего))) Яна, расскажите нам о себе)


 О, она еще и преподает.
Вот уж действительно в наше время регалии нифига не значат)

----------


## damenoo

бензин,без него совсем пичально

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

А что рассказать , имею опыт общения с родственниками лиц склонных к суициду , интересуюсь проблемой , изучаю, помогаю желающим а так работаю

----------


## Kent

> А что рассказать , имею опыт общения с родственниками лиц склонных к суициду , интересуюсь проблемой , изучаю, помогаю желающим а так работаю


 Расскажите, почему вы решили стать психологом? В чем видите преимущества гештальта и психодрамы перед другими методами? Имеете ли вы опыт общения с теми, кто пытался совершить суицид?

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

С начала это было вполне неосознанное решение надо было на кого то идти учиться из всех вариантов это было самое близкое мне , теоретическая психология все ж отличается от теории где ты изучаешь направления одно из таких направлений гештальт в основе него лежит идея о внутренней целостности и гармонии и личностной ответственности индивида за свою жизнь поступки и прочее , и прерывание контакта  с собой и окружающим , а вот а психодраму  я люблю больше как групповой  метод ( роли, ролевой  обмен ) вынесение так скажем внутренней жизни в во вне если интересно можешь почитать , с родственниками общалась не посредственно с с теми кто пытался нет

----------


## аутоагрессия

> -Опишите место в котором бы вы хотели оказаться 
> - Кем бы вы там были 
> - Чем бы занимались 
> - С кем бы общались и взаимодействовали 
> 
> - Какие планы на будущее строили


 1.Какой-то остров
2.простым жителем
3.с жителями))
4.просто жить,там люди проще,танцуют,зим не бывает,никаких забот,техники нету.

----------


## Ferrel

Уединненый домик на опушке леса, рядом любимый человек, работа была бы связана с интернетом, вокруг была ночь и шел снег)))) На остальные пункты сложно подобрать ответ  :Smile:

----------


## Kent

> -Опишите место в котором бы вы хотели оказаться
> - Кем бы вы там были
> - Чем бы занимались
> - С кем бы общались и взаимодействовали 
> - Какие планы на будущее строили


 - В аду.
- Хозяином.
- Пытками, игрой в боулинг и посиделками за шашлыками.
- Со своими земными знакомыми и незнакомыми.
- Коварные.

----------

